# DCN Preparation for DC Parenthood Workshops - Anyone Attended one?



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi

DH and I thinking about attending one. Has any one had experience of one? Not sure if we would benefit as we are already going for counselling on Thursday. Any opinions would be really welcome.

Thanks.

Rachfins x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Rachfins
I have responded to you personally via the email you sent to DCN, but I thought others might like to see some of the previous comments that have been made about our Preparation for DC Parenthood workshops on FF -

On FF Feb. 2010

We went to the donor conception network workshop with my DH in January and that helped a lot, their website is www.donor-conception-network.org. I didn't think my DH would go but he was very open there and it helped him a lot to speak to others in our situation

From Fertility Friends web site. 10th May 2010

Over our nearly 3 years of TTC and nearly 2 years of knowing about DH's NOA we have had a lot of time to think about DS, and try to get our heads around it, and I thought I was cool about it, then after getting back from NYC the second time realised I still wasn't as cool as I thought I was. I am now slowing getting used to the reality of living with NOA and using DS and DH and I are talking and planning. We know that we will be a family and have a child that is so loved and Dh will be a wonderful father. One of many things that has helped us, and I am sure would help you and DH in time (but no rush!) is to go on one of the DC networks planning for donor parenthood workshops. I can't rave about the one we went on enough - it was wonderful to talk to other couples in exactly our situation, and especially for the men to all talk and realise they weren't alone and that the other blokes there were cool and normal. We watched powerful videos with children talking positively about being donor conceived and had time to talk through all the issues, together and with our gender only. I also posted a link on the NOA thread - will try to post it here as well - written by a man with NOA who now has twins using DS - his story is so moving and I am sure it will help you and your DH to read it.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article7112135.ece

Our workshops are always facilitated by a man and a woman who are both parents of donor conceived children as well as being qualified and experienced group leaders. Participants really appreciate this, plus the opportunity for men and women to meet in separate small groups.

Best
Olivia

/links


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Rachfins - I haven't been to a DCN preparation for parenthood workshop but I have been to a telling and talking one.  I found the workshop very interesting and thought provoking.  Listening to other peoples' thoughts/concerns etc gave me a different perspective as well.  If it is something that you feel like attending I would say go for it, but don't feel that it is something that you 'have' to do.  Can you leave your decision until after you see the counsellor on Thursday?

Some1

xx


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you both for the replies. 

Also, thank you Olivia for the email. 

Rachfins


----------



## Bevster (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Rachfins,

My DH and I went to the DC Network Workshop in Jan this year and found it to be very helpful and informative.  I would say it's definitely worth going to one to help give you an insight and meet other people in the same/similar  situation.  The facilitators were really friendly and helpful and made you feel welcome.  It helped us overcome the anxieties relating to DC and move on with the process.

Good luck
Bev


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you Bev for your reply. 

Rachfins x


----------



## Rachfins (Jun 18, 2010)

The advice has been great. Think we will be booking, assuming my DH can book the Saturday off from work. 

Had counselling today. Apart from the fact that we had to to comply with HFEA, what a waste if time. We had been to the Fertility Show last Nov and had already spoken to the donor sperm nurse at LRMC, in some ways we knew more than the counsellor. Only with her for 15 mins. Much more like a telling session not counselling. Any how made the decision to attend the workshop much easier. 

Rachfins x


----------



## BigAndy (Jul 27, 2011)

My DW and I attended a DCN workshop recently and it was a hugely positive experience for us. We'd only met (briefly) one parent of a donor conceived child before and had never met anyone in the same boat as us. Finding people who were experiencing the same issues and having the opportunity to talk to people who'd been through it and come out the other side has meant a great deal to both of us.  The videos they show are informative and gave us a great insight into some of the issues that are likely to come our way.  The two sessions we had on medical matters and social/psychology also gave us a great opportunity to answer many of the niggling questions that have been bugging us.  However, the main benefit is the chance to meet others who are going though this and just share our thoughts, fears, knowledge and hopes.  It may sound terribly hippyish but it's really really helped us. I'll be eternally grateful to the facilitators and organisers at DCN - they have done a wonderful thing.


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

SO very pleased to read that you found our Preparation for DC Parenthood workshop helpful. We will let the facilitators know.

If anyone else is interested, the 2012 programme of workshops is on our website now www.dcnetwork.org
Olivia

/links


----------

